# debridement amputation



## davesboat (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never seen this before in the ED...and am unsure on the CPT to use...

The patient has a distal fingertip amputation..the ER phys procedure note states..
Tissue debrided from left ring finger distal tuft of distal phalynx. cleansed with betadine and saline. Patient was anesthetized wih sensorcaine. I used the bone clippers and removed the distal tuft and filed it to smooth. after aggressive irrigation and bony debridement i pulled together the soft tissues of the remaining digital tip and covered the bone using 5 3.0 polysorbs simple interrupted. Patient splinted and directed to f/u with ortho in 24 hrs.

Can I use 11012 and the 29130-51 ?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## ansada (Feb 27, 2010)

facility coder- sounds like 26951 amputation and direct closure debridement and splinting would be included


----------

